# New 2016 Outback 326Rl Owner With Questions



## OHIOJERRY (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello everyone. I'm new here. In January I bought a new 2016 Outback 326RL at the Cleveland RV Show. Brought it home in early April and have been getting it ready to go.

Today I hooked up a TV in the bedroom but I can't get it to find any channels with the channel scan. The main TV at the other end works fine. My question is about the cable connection on the wall. Beside the coax fitting there is a push button that toggles a small red LED light. What is this button and indicator light for? I've tried both button positions and the channel scan still won't pick anything up.

In advance, thanks for your help.

Jerry


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

the red button is a "booster"...should help when it is on.

If your RV is still under warranty, I'd take it in for repair. You might have a cable that was never connected and that would be very hard for you to check.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Youtube has a video for everything! 




Seriously, if you have questions on your trailer then using Google or another search engine can really help. "RV furnace fails to light", "LED lights for RV", "Travel trailer brakes shoe replacement" etc. Be your own sleuth and find answers without waiting for others to look.

I like searching for your answers. It becomes a challenge for me to find the parts you need or the service manual for your appliance or whatever. You can always ask questions here on Outbackers but sometimes finding the answer on your own can be overwhelmingly satisfying. :gathering:

All the videos lined up on the right hand side of any Youtube video are normally associated with the topic you're viewing. Fun huh?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Leedek....you crack me up. I think we need to drink whisky around a campfire someday. :kicking:


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Leedek....you crack me up. I think we need to drink whisky around a campfire someday. :kicking:


My day is complete. I have brought a smile to the face of a friend. :ibbanana:


----------



## rjkobbeman (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a new Outback. There are two outside coax input connections. One is for analog cable and one is for satellite. The analog cable input is used when the booster button inside is off... and is routed to the master, main and bunk-house coax outputs. When the booster is on, the OTA antenna is used and is routed to the SAME master, main and bunk-house coax outputs.

The satellite input is routed DIRECTLY to the second coax output of the main tv area (there are two separate coax outputs in the main tv area).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

